
Giggl: How you can get paid to create memes - giggl
https://www.giggl.club/
======
andersbrg
V cool! Pretty fascinated by the amount of memes that are made (voluntarily?).
Always wondered who are making the millions of memes flowing around the
internet, and what drives to them to put in the creative effort and roll them
out. The Vox documentary on YT somewhat takes on these questions, but who
these people are, their drive for this, is still mysterious to me. A bid of an
odd thought, but I'm very unsure, whether offering material rewards actually
will activate them more than the random voluntary model.

~~~
requies
Agree on this! Another thing to point out is the fact that a majority of memes
are created "in the moment" of important events for example, and thus
benefitting from virality. Not sure if brands can leverage this effectively
through a competiton-based platform.

------
saskia_rad
Interesting concept. The market for such an idea is definitely growing,
looking no further than the aftermath of the Playstation 5 launch and the
memes it caused. However the question is if brands will be bold enough to use
memes frequently for their advertisements? Not every single one will be a hit
initially.

------
simenoh
Why haven't anyone thought of this before??

------
shry123
I love this concept!

